# Mildly annoying neighbours



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Fucking twat neighbours.

Twat next door to my parents is claiming Â£400 against them in the Small CC. For apparently poisening his conifers with the path clear they used on their driveway! Bollocks the path (block paving) is sealed and no weed killer has been used since 97.

Anyway cue soil samples from solicitor, twat has cut down and burnt his conifers, although he did take photos - when only half of them were 'ill' and is saying that the soil is contaminated - so why the fuck has he now planted roses there?

Anyway parents have enlisted legal help Â£170 per hour plus VAT - don't know if theyll get that back if they win? Fuckwit has also taken out an injunction against them to stop them using weed killer on the driveway - which they don't cos its fuckin sealed!!!!!

All this with Dad not well, couple of weeks after Nans funeral. Anybody in lincolnshire got a couple of bricks and can aim at windows?

What the fuck does he hope to achive - it'd better be fucking sorted before I go up next and he'd better hope that I'm in a good mood or he'll see what confrontations about.

Seriously pissed off like you wouldn't fucking belive

Dave

p.s. Thread title to comply with the rules - should read - "Fucking twat brained sausage jockey cock eating shit for brains little twat bully neighbour cunt."


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Your parents neighbours sound like a right bunch of wankers and you have every right to be so angry  The wanker probably has nothing better to do with his life.

Anyway - if it is going to court be careful about punching his lights out. It might effect your fathers case. Wait till afterwards


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Too right - I wouldn't do that anyway too much to lose for the sake of that twat. If he wants to see what a court case is all about wait till I come along. He'll find out what hassle is soon.

Edit - fucking sucks being in the SE when parents are up in lincs when this sort of shit goes down. Sure he wouldn't be trying it if threats of a slap were about (even though I've no intention) also everyone knows hes a twat apparently - mum goes to church 3 times a week for f's sake!!!!

Bollocky tit wank arse.

Still pissed off big style

Dave


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Somebody killed his neighbour for not cutting down the hedge!

So he was arrested and sent to jail...but yesterday he hung himself!!

So confrontations between neighbours don't achieve much, but can ruin lives!

What if you go to confront him and he comes out with a shot gun?

Be very careful with the whole situation.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

V - Violence not my style though I want too. I'm more than happy to underwrite any legal action till the bully fucker gets bored. I'll turn up at my parents in Â£70K of car soon and point out to him hes dealing with serious people now and see what he does - he has a wife, kids and a mortgage - (I only have one ofthose!) Fucking bring it on.

I reckon he's trying it one for what ever reason - quite tempted to get parents some sort of CCTV in case he trespasses - told mum to call 999 if he even approached the house.

Not what you need after a bereavement and a not so well father

Dave


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Too right - I wouldn't do that anyway too much to lose for the sake of that twat. If he wants to see what a court case is all about wait till I come along. He'll find out what hassle is soon.
> 
> Edit - fucking sucks being in the SE when parents are up in lincs when this sort of shit goes down. Sure he wouldn't be trying it if threats of a slap were about (even though I've no intention) also everyone knows hes a twat apparently - mum goes to church 3 times a week for f's sake!!!!
> 
> ...


The reason I posted was because I REALLY sympathise with you. I hated the feeling of not being able to do anything when I lived in the US and my parents were here. It was one of the biggest reasons I moved back...

Just remember - it will sort itself out. Best thing you can do is to help your parents understand its no big deal. Also, they have to live next to the fucker every day so punching him in the face and then driving off home several hundered miles away probably aint a good move  Also - your mum would probably batter you for doing it anyway


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Twatty neighbours!! . Sorry to hear this bad bad news David. I hope it gets sorted amicably


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

My neighbours are twats to [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Think amicable ain't going to happen - hes a twat - parents would have bought him some new trees if they had killed em - but hes just a twat oh and they didn't!

W - don't worry wouldn't do that - for that reason be it 300 miles or 3000 its stil the same deal.

Hopefully he'll shut the f up soon if not ????????????

Land the twat with a bunch of counter claims

Dave

(then break his legs - joke . . . )


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

We used to have a miserable neighbour. Just cos we burnt his tree down.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> I'll turn up at my parents in Â£70K of car soon and point out to him hes dealing with serious people now and see what he does


He'll probably laugh at you - I would :-/

Don't get me wrong, I sympathise with you hugely but I think showing him an expensive car and telling him you're 'serious' won't work. Do you think he'll reckon you're Tony Soprano or something? He won't.

Direct action is the only way in cases like this I'm afraid, and besides what will you counter-claim for? Courts take a very dim view of time-wasters...


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

You might laugh but your not an arsehole bully are you? I am bigger than him, I am richer than him, if he wants to keep trying - bring it on!

He thinks by trying to claim for this that and the other he can get away with it - I will merely point out he will run out of cash trying piss people off before my parents do. No soprano nonsense here just simple maths. Not talking about counter claiming just beating him down at every attempt he makes.

I'm glad to hear you say courts take a dim view of time wasters - anyone that claims their soil is poisened and then goes and plants new rose bushes in it is having a laugh !

What do you mean by direct action ? Leg breaking or counter claims?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Ok I'll try and put this across without you thinking I'm taking sides - clearly I wouldn't in that I know neither of you.

Firstly, why is he doing this? It's costing him money and even if he wins it's not going to be a record compensation case now is it? He obviously thinks he's in the right. Fine - thats what courts are supposed to be for - to sort out differences.

Secondly, you say in one sentence 'not talking about counter claims just beating him down'??? So are you going to counter claim or not?? If so what the hell are you counter claiming for?

I just think you need to put it in perspective - it's not a big corporate case where the more money the better the odds. It's about a couple of conifers that's all.

Why not just go round there and speak to the bloke if you're that annoyed? Or are you too rich...... :-/


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Its a CC action in the SMC so any counter claim would be a 'vexacious action' which is unlikely.

Assuming you win you'll get your (reasonable) costs back anyway.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> Violence not my style though I want too. ....I'll turn up at my parents in Â£70K of car soon and point out to him hes dealing with serious people now and see what he does - he has a wife, kids and a mortgage - (I only have one ofthose!) Fucking bring it on.


David,

This does not work. The last time someone said words like that to me, they were asked to leave my property then physically ejected. (But it wasn't a Â£70K car, only a Â£40K one ) His actions (and words) were on video and after the Police arrived he was arrested. 
PLEASE do not let this happen to you. Can you imagine what your parents would feel like? Can you also see what the c*n*fer less chap would get his solicitor to say if you even went round to offer him a cup of rose leaf tea?
The neighbour is an obvious balloon and he will come across as such in Court. Let him rant his verbal garbage away; trust in a legal system that has (nearly) worked for years.

AFTER everything is over, it may be time to visit him, perhaps in April or early May and write words on his lawn with 'GrowMore' or similar fertiliser  Have a collection of dandelion seeds you can spread around... So many, many ways. ;D


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Guy , R1 - don't worry not threats, no counter claims - just if he appears over the fence point out to him that every time he wants to try a court action - I have means - ie a pot of cash and the will to contest, as my parents are doing by getting soil samples etc.

Pointing out that while he is enjoying himself bullying people they won't just back down and accept it and give in to hime.

BTW its not about a couple of conifers - its about the massive stress this is putting my parents - under my father had to retire early due a stress related condition and has stupidly high blood pressure, plus my grandmother died recently. They don't need this kind of crap.

Appreciate your thoughts and words - but we are both saying the same thing just I'm saying it badly cos I'm still seething!

Cheers guys

Dave


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

MMMM I love the sound of Dandelion Seeds ;D. Where can you buy these from? I would like to sprinkle a few on my neighbours lawn  !


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Dude,

I know you may not like this, but i would honestly go over to your neighbours house and buy him some brand new conifers, how much is it gonna cost? probably alot less than a court battle, and you may get to like your neighbour. Get on his/her good side spread some love, honestly it may reap reward later on.

I was always told that you should make good alliances with all your nieghbours because one day you may have to rely on them, just think if your family went out for the nite and you had your TT parked in the driveway, some dodgy twatty little shithead kids come along to rob your car. Your neighbour see's them. What would you want your neighbour to do?

I would want them to call the police or scare the little twats away. Somehow i don't think your current neighbour would do this......


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> Dude,
> 
> I know you may not like this, but i would honestly go over to your neighbours house and buy him some brand new conifers ......


I think he pointed out in the original post that the neighbour is claiming that the conifers were poisoned by weedkiller when, in fact, no such thing occurred. If the neighbour is making unreasonable claims then I'm not sure such an approach will work long term ........ what will the neighbour try next!

I do agree that the neighbour should be talked to calmly and reasonably to ascertain his point of view, even if it is erroneous, and to ascertain just what evidence he has for his claim ........ if he hasn't got any and insists on proceeding with the court action then he will surely lose. That's the time for a counter claim to recover all costs incurred in defending oneself. The problem with having a plonker for a neighbour is that, unfortunately, he is just that .... a plonker and appeasement is unlikely to work!


----------



## t2dav (Sep 11, 2002)

what's going on in Lincolnshire with all these neighbours' wars over gardens, boundaries etc!! - just go and twat the bloke for being a comnlete arse!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Take him down the pub and have a few beers together - it's the great leveller.

Then, when his guard is down, do him in the car park.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Or start an affair with his wife. That'll really get to him. ;D


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

I wouldn't do his wife - any volunteers - garyc? go I'll pay your petrol money !!

Time will tell.

Dave


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

One thing I would not do is offer to replace the guys beloved conifers. The guy is out for annoyance and is going to try for his pound of flesh come what may. He has shown this by bringing the action in the first place.

Offer the replacements and you have the comment, "He must be guilty because he is offering replacements" thrown at you. If you go across to see him to talk nicely he is going to misinterpret whatever you say - even if it's, "Have a nice day!" 
This is a catch 22 position to be in.

Support your parents Dave, let them know what the feeling has been here and try to get them to stop worrying. Not only has the geek got to show the soil was contaminated he has to show who did it. Just the thought that your parents MIGHT have treated a driveway isn't enough. 
I've had my drive done a couple of times with Pathclear and Weedol to try to get rid of moss but still can't get rid of the wife's flowers and the conifer planted next to it.
Father-in-laws old house had a drive with a tree roots that went underneath the asphalt making a lumpy mess and 15 years worth of weekiller wouldn't get rid of them!

BTW, who has tested your soil sample? I might just know a company who can do it and be willing to attend Court. (No connection or personal gain!)


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> I wouldn't do his wife - any volunteers - garyc? go I'll pay your petrol money !!
> 
> Time will tell.
> 
> Dave


Vlastan could be the man for just the job   :-*


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

> BTW, who has tested your soil sample? I might just know a company who can do it and be willing to attend Court. (No connection or personal gain!)


Solicitors have/are going to appoint someone - next door will have to pay half the costs of it up front as well apparently - I think!

Dave


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Right... bring the cats in to do their bits in the soil


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Knock him over, fill his arse up with peat and stick a nice mature conifer in his orifice! This I'm sure will put him off conifers for life!

On a serious note, as others have said - calmness will help your parents not to worry too much.
Good luck
Pete


----------

